# Do you have a certain type?



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Three questions:-

*1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?

2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?

3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?*

I'll answer first...

1 - I used to go after more macho types of guys when I was younger. And they did tend to remind me of my dad. Now I tend to prefer more gentle types with a more relaxed nature.

2 -I tended to experience a degree, more or less, of a personality clash with the 'macho' ones.

3 - The first, reminded me a little of my dad. The ones I have liked for a few years now probably remind me more of my brother. 
He has a very different personality to me: -he's the logical type, not at all particularly emotive like me, he's an atheist and into science stuff. Basically has a really different temperament to me -gentle and placid and not emotionally impulsive and is more easy going.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

1. Yes. It's usually a girl who doesn't take herself seriously and is fun to be around.

2. I usually get along with them.

3. I'm attracted to brunettes. Maybe, but probably not after thinking about it.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

1. Yes. Quirky, goofy types-artists (even bad artists). Or just girls who smile a lot. Every girl I've been _seriously_ attracted to has been a smiler. She has to have a sweet side, and be pretty laid back, I guess. I'm too insecure to be involved with somebody who's particularly pushy or demanding.

2. I haven't been attracted to a girl I didn't get along with. Part of the reason I'm attracted to them is the potential chemistry that (I delude myself into believing) exists.

3. Not sure. I have to echo the brunette preference (which is a family thing), but most of the women I've been attracted to have looked considerably different from each other. Keeps going back to darker hair, though. Dark hair with green or blue eyes would have to be my ideal, but, _really_, that kind of thing isn't important. I could probably come up with a huge list of physical "traits", but that's a lousy way to look for a partner (and really only comes into play when I'm not potentially involved, because once I am, I tend to be overwhelmingly more attracted to girls who _resemble_ the one I'm currently attracted to. That is either a positive thing or one of the signs of a budding serial killer).

I'd rather not have a bunch of arbitrary "preferences", but I have a ton of spare time between relationships to think about these sorts of things. :roll


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

*1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?*
I don't often go after guys based on physical appearance, it's usually strongly based on personality. But I cannot deny that lanky, awkward boys in button down shirts send my heart aflutter. In terms of personality: funny, nerdy, reserved, and kind. Being passionate about something, be it school or cooking or drawing or whatever, is also really attractive to me. And as Ruby mentioned, a relaxed nature since it makes me feel safe.

*2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?* I find us really compatible. I'm pretty laid back about this stuff so as long as I can laugh I'm good. I'm currently dating someone who I think of as the above description, and I've been told we look ridiculously happy together.

*3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?* Not that I can see, no, not at all.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Snickersnack said:


> 3. Not sure. I have to echo the brunette preference (which is a family thing)


Just now realized that sounds way more Oedipal and unpleasant than it sounds. I'm so, so sorry. Not that I'm a believer in the Oedipus complex anyway. I'm pretty sure most of Freud's ideas have been discredited.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Snickersnack said:


> I could probably come up with a huge list of physical "traits", but that's a lousy way to look for a partner (and really only comes into play when I'm not potentially involved, because once I am, I tend to be overwhelmingly more attracted to girls who _resemble_ the one I'm currently attracted to. That is either a positive thing or one of the signs of a budding serial killer).


 :lol

I wouldn't worry about that! :lol

...unless of course, that is, your right palm resembles the one of serial killer Ted Bundy!!!! :afr :afr :afr

...wherein the good folks at www.Biblenews1.com have done this apparent life profile reading. Check out the 'killing sprees' represented by broken lines, and the '******* mark'...!! :eek ...you don't have those do you....?!! :afr :shock










... :spit :lol opcorn  :lol


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> Snickersnack said:
> 
> 
> > I could probably come up with a huge list of physical "traits", but that's a lousy way to look for a partner (and really only comes into play when I'm not potentially involved, because once I am, I tend to be overwhelmingly more attracted to girls who _resemble_ the one I'm currently attracted to. That is either a positive thing or one of the signs of a budding serial killer).
> ...


Wow. How did you find that site? There's some....interesting stuff there. :lol

You may find their email policies quite enlightening:

http://www.biblenews1.com/comments.htm#Comments

How do they determine if you contacted them while under the power of a demon? Furthermore, is there a proper way to dispose of a Satanic email? Wouldn't rinsing the computer with holy water damage the hard drive?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

> 4. Any attempt to subvert the authority of the local pastor will be rejected (Acts 20:28; Ephesians 4:11-12; 1 Timothy 2:12). All Christians have a Right Pastor and are supposed to be under his (not her) authority.
> 
> 6. Email from women that attempts to subvert the authority of the husband will be rejected (Ephesians 5:22; Colossians 3:18).
> 
> ...


Wonderwoman angry! :bah :wife ...

Seriously though, as long as I don't marry a guy who thinks like that -and don't get rules like that - each to their own.

:lol :stu :lol


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

That palm thing is cool. Is there a site that shows what the lines mean on your palm?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

*1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type? *

Yes, most of the girls I've been attracted to have been thin, with brown hair or red hair and brown or green eyes, and medium to tall in height.

*2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?*

I honestly don't know. I'd say no, judging by the women that I've asked out and them not wanting anything to do with me. On the other hand, I haven't met every woman in the world with those characteristics.

*3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?*

I'm not sure. If they do, I haven't noticed it.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

*1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?*

Sort of. I used to prefer almost exclusively blondes. The ones that always happened to be the outgoing party goer type. In the last year or two, I've really developed a thing brunettes as long as her hair is very dark. I'm not sure why the changed occurred.

*2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?*

Haha no definitely not, not in a million years. It's pretty routine that if I find them hot, they most likely find me repulsive. Even if there was a connection physicially, it still wouldn't work. The outgoing party goer type wouldn't want to date someone like me who never leaves the house. And I could never deal with someone that goes out and party's all the time. So I guess it's mutual.

*3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?*

My mom is blonde, so I guess that might be where my interest came from. I don't know really.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?*
I only like men who are very non-traditional and open-minded.

*
2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?*
I think we would be compatible. Most of the men I encounter in my primary social environment seem to share this mind frame; we seem to be on similar wavelengths. I've had no difficulties -barring anxiety/social awkwardness that remains constant- getting along with them. If anything, I feel a lot more comfortable around them than I do around other men.

*
3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?*
No.


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

1. I tend to go for extroverts (though egotism is a big turn off), guys who are laid-back and particularly optimistic. People persons :]. Also, I'm really sarcastic, so if they know how to use it as well that's a good thing. I don't have a particular preference in terms of looks, though I don't like super-muscled guys (whose arms resemble small trees).

2. No difficulties. It's the egomaniacs I have problems with.

3. Definitely not.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

> 4. Any attempt to subvert the authority of the local pastor will be rejected (Acts 20:28; Ephesians 4:11-12; 1 Timothy 2:12). All Christians have a Right Pastor and are supposed to be under his (not her) authority.
> 
> 6. Email from women that attempts to subvert the authority of the husband will be rejected (Ephesians 5:22; Colossians 3:18).
> 
> ...


lol RubyTuesday, I had just copied and pasted those bits when I saw your post!

The one about subverting the authority of your husband is hilarious!

My second favourite is the one with the demons.

And that they don't think the requirement for women to be quiet in Church extends to email is also great. 'Although women don't have a right to try to straighten the pastor out, they are allowed to send in legitimate comments or questions.'

:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Lisa said:


> > 4. Any attempt to subvert the authority of the local pastor will be rejected (Acts 20:28; Ephesians 4:11-12; 1 Timothy 2:12). All Christians have a Right Pastor and are supposed to be under his (not her) authority.
> >
> > 6. Email from women that attempts to subvert the authority of the husband will be rejected (Ephesians 5:22; Colossians 3:18).
> >
> ...


 :yes ....I know, I mean it's a bit lax, really : forbidding females from speaking in church but then relaxing when it comes to their emailing clergymen. :no

I dunno: what a poor excuse for a fundamentalist! Pffft!! :roll :no Just can't get their rules straight! :no


----------



## lonelysoul1980 (Jul 26, 2008)

*1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?*

Attractive professional women of South Asian/East Indian descent, who were either born in Canada/U.S. or were raised here.

Ideally from a muslim background, but not "religious" in practice.

Also, they have to be "social" and upbeat. Someone I can learn from and has a mind of their own. I don't want a docile woman. I am a soft-spoken person and I'm kind of looking for the opposite of that. A vibrant woman.

*2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?*

I think I have been far too shallow and generic in defining my "type", and I haven't been open to those outside of the narrow scope that I have defined.

For instance, I've never dated, nor even been friends with a white woman. Which, I'm finding is really weird since I was born, raised, and continue to live in a sea of whiteness...but there's just too much they don't understand about me and where I'm from, and a history of fear on my end, for me to ever open up to one...(not that they would be interested, i don't think they find me attractive either)

*3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?*

I am looking for someone who can understand my parents from a cultural perspective, and someone that my parents could accept.

The thing is, I grew up alone, to myself. My parents were immigrants from a very remote part of Pakistan, where marriages are arranged. I grew up in a predominately, upper-class white neighborhood where I never really fit in, and so I hid from social interaction. I feel like an alien, both inside and outside of the home.

There is a cultural gap between me and my parents, and this has led to a communication gap. They don't seem to understand my need for "acceptance" in the wider society since they came from a tribal society where family is everything and that's all you needed.

My parents aren't very expressive to one another openly, but i know they care a lot about eachother. But I have difficulties with expressing it to someone I care about, and in this culture that seems to mean a lot, so I've had a lot of bad experiences with women expecting more from me in that way...I am sometimes too afraid to act in a loving manner, I just don't have the template for it, and certain situations make me uncomfortable.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I thought the social matching theory was accurate like similar attractivness is what some girls are attracted to as well for guys? maybe the empirical notion of attraction is not supported n/,m


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## floatinghope (Sep 16, 2007)

:sas


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?

Yep. i like man that behave like a playful boy. Always having fun and stuff but also confident in himself. He could be talkative and loud. 

2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?

No. I think they are compatible with me the most. Opposites attract and my ex-crushes have been always that kind of guys. 

3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?

Erms..nope. They are like two poles apart.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

RubyTuesday said:


> Three questions:-
> 
> *1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?*
> 
> ...


1) No, I think there are too many types that're interesting people. As far as aesthetic or physical beauty, it's about the same. So many people are great in their own ways. (Not to be corny.)

I do tend to lean towards my own interests, but sometimes my interest clones their interests because they're interesting. Does that make sense?

2) I have GAD and SAD. I have difficulties with a multitude of people. I'm trying, though.

3) Can't really say. I'd say no. Heh. Sorry for lack of details on the no, but just no.

Side-note: When I was younger, late teens/early 20s, my crushes would always go towards the girl with the flighty personality. Which usually left me hurt. Just coincidence, maybe.


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

no


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

*1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?*

Kind of. They usually possess a couple of the following traits:

Personality-wise I'm drawn to guys who are introverted, witty, silly, unpredictable, open-minded, cynical, emotionally handicapped, soft-spoken, somewhat arrogant(but able to laugh at themselves), hard to get, slightly perverted(I don't want missionary 24/7) etc

When it comes to looks I tend to prefer guys who are skinny/slim, with delicate/feminine features(high cheekbones, big eyes, full lips, boyish etc) and who dress nice.

*2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?*

Yes, those are the people I've gotten along with the best so far(but that might also be because I don't give other types a chance as often). But sometimes it become a problem if we're both introverted and expect the other one to make a move, initially. It can also be messy to put two people with emotional/mental problems together(but it can also be exciting).

The guy I had my longest relationship with(over 6 years) was actually quite emotionally stable and didn't play games in the beginning. He was a really, really good guy and I loved him. Almost too good sometimes(to the point where he'd want to avoid arguments at all costs, y'know? That's not good either).

... what am I talking about now? Let's move on.

*3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?*

I'm pretty sure that I'm sometimes drawn to guys who are emotionally distant, and difficult to read, at least in the beginning, because my father is a psychopath/narcissist. But there are also other traits that I'm attracted to that he doesn't posses at all.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

RubyTuesday said:


> Three questions:-
> 
> *1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?
> 
> ...


1) Almost always aggressive in some way. Passive and kind people just aren't my thing. A well developed character is a necessity. I only like girls with an intrepid quality. A good sense of adventure is a plus, too.

2) No real difficulties. I am a reclusive, secretive, and closed off guy. I don't like talking about my emotions and I'm even less enthusiastic about expressing them. So it depends on them.

3) None at all.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Basically yeah, I'm attracted to guys like my dad and cousin. In terms of personality I am looking for guys that have that fatherly, protective, take care of me instinct, and who are generally calm, level-headed, and pay attention to me. Physically I like softer facial features but a pretty large body. I don't think there'd be problems getting along since I complement that type but there's a problem since that description would mostly be older guys looking for something way more serious than me and in a different stage of life.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

1. Yes, a few.

2. I don't know. I feel like I'm incompatible with most people, but I don't think it's them; it's me. 

3. No, not really.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No to all.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> 1) No, I think there are too many types that're interesting people. As far as aesthetic or physical beauty, it's about the same. So many people are great in their own ways. (Not to be corny.)
> 
> I do tend to lean towards my own interests, but sometimes my interest clones their interests because they're interesting. Does that make sense?
> 
> ...


I completely get your post.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Nope. I used to think I did, but I've fallen for so many different types that I've come to the conclusion that I don't know what the hell it is I want until it's right in front of me.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

1) Lesbian
2) Yes
3) No


----------



## CQcumber (May 3, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

*1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?

*Yeah, I've only dated girls who seemed friendly and outgoing. That's it. 
*
2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?

*Each girl and date was different. I am compatible with my girlfriend but I wasn't even close to being as compatible with any other girl I went on dates with. Although I did meet other girls that I felt some connection with at the time
*
3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?*

Everyone in my family except for me are extroverts. They have active social lives, always out and about, always with friends...just like my girlfriend.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

1. 
*Appearance:* Recent infactuation with dark skinned Arab men. I've always been a flirt around Mestizos (Latino) since I was 8 as well.Others include dark hair/dark eyes; average/a bit of muscle; and casual wardrobe

*Personality:*Not a "big circle of friends/mysterious, introverted; patient; laid back; dominant/protective when neccesary.

*Interests:* I don't care. But, a casual gamer would be nice.

*Other: *Speaks Spanish or Arabic, but not a deal I guess. Has to be educated (some college).

*Turn offs:* Cockiness; arrogance; loudness; and "thug/swag" are the biggest

The last 2 do not apply to me, so I don't know. Anyway...old thread but I've been here four years and have never answered it.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

1.) I don't "go after" anyone, but I guess I notice certain types of people more.

2.) No

3.) No


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

*1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?*

I like a few different types, namely geeks, intellectuals, and outdoorsy types.

*2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?*

We've typically been compatible.

*3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?*

Sort of. I don't like men or women who fall too far outside of the norms for my family. The standards for how a man or a woman should (aspire to) be were set early on, especially by my grandparents and my aunts and uncles. The men were always technically- or philosophically-inclined, outdoorsy, and loved humor, and the women were always handy with repairs or cooking and often mathematically- or management-inclined as well as outdoorsy.

I can't imagine myself dating, for example, your stereotypical horny dumb guy who loves to party or a very emotional, helpless woman.

My uncle and grandfather in particular were outdoorsmen who always acted with grace and encouraged the children to play games like chess or cards, and my sister was always ambitious, outgoing, contained, and happy to get her hands dirty working with horses and other animals. My grandmother encouraged creativity and often took me on long nature walks where she praised my knowledge of plants and animals I saw.

We're also very inclined towards monogamy and settling down. I don't know of anyone who's been married more than twice, and some of us have had very few serious relationships. My mother and father were never seriously involved with anyone before each other, and dated very little between their 1st and 2nd marriages.

So, that's the image people have to fit in some way.


----------



## Payz (Apr 24, 2014)

1.
Usually I tend to be interested in girls who are tall and thin, and extremely attractive(duh). Personality wise they are outgoing and friendly, but at the same time independent and sort of aggressive and threatening.

2.
No not at all. I don't know why but my standards are painfully high. I cannot physically bring myself to like a girl romantically unless she is lightyears out of my league. Being the fat timid awkward introvert also presents a problem...

3.
Nope not at all. Most of my family were married through arranged marriages anyway.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

simon amstell but less gay

yes

god no

my dad is a buff, violent man

i'm attracted to quippy, sensitive men with bird like, hollow bones and like, 2% muscle mass


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I like very attractive girls. I am a soccer player at my high school and I'm probably going to make varsity next year yet I have SA. It makes absolutely no sense because many of the guys that are on the team have had countless girlfriends and hookups and yet I have never even held a girl's hand romantically.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I like quiet, humble guys who smile a lot. They're always cute no matter the age. They don't bare any resemblance to my family at all, which is what I like about them.


----------



## radiation (Jul 20, 2014)

.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

1. No
3. God, I would hope not


----------



## Drakejr (Aug 21, 2015)

Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?
Like physically, I'd say I favor blonde slavic types or redheads. Personality-wise, slightly more extroverted than I am and that's it, if she likes me that's already a win for me. 

Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?
Can't know until I interact with them, I like to believe every person is different and avoid generalizations.

Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?
Nope. Don't think so.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

1) Yes but I've never met anyone that fit my type or I've never seen my type in anyone so I always strayed from it because I still liked the feeling of having a crush.

2) We'd be all fine and dandy up in this street.

3) Not one bit! I can't date you if you look like my dad. He's just always reminded me of a really big teddy and if you look like him, you look like a human teddy to me and it's weird. All I want to do is hug you, have tea parties with you, awe over how cute you are and maybe kiss your cheek but only because you're like a fluffy little teddy and I want to love you like I'd love a puppy but that's it. It just...it just happens.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

1. Any girl who appreciates video games, Runescape, epic battle music, or saving the world as much as I do is like so totally awesome. 

2. It's hard to find girls who like video games, Runescape, epic battle music or saving the world as much as I do. 

3. Well my Dad is Justin Bieber and my mom is Selena Gomez so yeah somewhat...


----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)

1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?
Not always, it depends on other circumstances. There's a long laundry list of qualities and characteristics that are attractive to me, such as being outdoorsy, appreciates unique music and art, intellectually curious, and empathetic. Brunette, auburn, and red hair is really attractive to me, but I have ironically never dated someone with that color  On another level, I tend to go for ISFJ types
2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?
Sure, to a certain extent. I admire practicality and all the qualities I don't necessarily have 
3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?
Not particularly, only in that I tend to be drawn to people that are very unique and weird in a good way


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

No, I don't have a type.
Just someone who shares my values, forgiveness being the most important one.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

1 "Go after"?

2 "Getting along"?

3 "Relationship"?


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

1. Yeah i guess so. With appearance,I've always had a thing for dark hair (dark brown or even black). Never had a crush on a blonde. I also think i have a thing for like...soft faces? Not supermasculine and square and rough. I guess i like "pretty boys". Big kind eyes, rounder feautures etc. 
With personality, idk. Just kind, dorky and adorable guys i guess. All my crushes have that incommon.

2. No idea as i haven't dated anyone. My type would probably hate me.

3. With appearance, i guess a little bit as both of my parents and myself have dark hair. Other than that, no. My dad was quite an old fashioned "manly man" with dirty blue jeans, plaid shirt and cap. The farmer look. I'm not into that style at all. I'm more into black skinny jeans, sweaters, dorky tshirts and all that. They're not similar personality wise either, except that my family have always had quite a jokey relationship instead of superserious. I'd like that with a partner and my own future family if i have one.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm invoking personality types here!

1: Being INTJ myself, ideally a xNFx girl is my type.

2: Generally this type of girl has worked out for me.

3: No, seemingly all of my family are of the xSxx temperament.

Fun fact: Only about 15% of the population is xNFx. So I more or less pre-rejected that other 85%. Am I nuts? Yeah, but I figure it's better to be myself and find that one xNFx that I really get along with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Girls.

Maybe in a few months boys with long hair.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I like tall, brunette men, with fit bodies -who aren't too jacked up- who have jobs, are intelligent, ambitious and just have that subdued sexy quality about them. (Or just general sexiness doesn't hurt either  lol)


As for compatability, I am generally lucky in the sense that I dont have problems with most men I like. 


Men tend to be pretty one-track mind when it comes to women.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?*

Yeah, but I sometimes find myself attracted to other types also. I tend to like hispanic or southern european looking guys. Sometimes I like Asian guys too. Smart guys intimidate me and are often full of themselves, so I often go for the ones that are about average in intelligence. And generally they had better social skills than I have.

*2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?*

Not really, there have been cultural issues. Hispanics are very close with their families and friends and I'm asocial. Not a good combination. I did not want to hang out with their families. Japanese can be rather cold and very protective of their privacy. I'm kind of nosy and overly curious....

Them having better social skills than me was a good thing. I enjoyed their company more than I would have with another slightly autistic weirdo like myself. I've gone on dates with awkward types and it was horrible. Never again.

*3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?*[/B]

No. My dad is lily white and has horrible social skills.

I will admit the relationship that I desired from these guys was in some ways similar to the relationship my parents had. They were together almost all the time and did not socialize very much with friends. I wanted that..... to be together all the time, one on one with no stupid family members to deal with.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

> *1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?
> 
> *Yeah, I've only dated girls who seemed friendly and outgoing. That's it.
> *
> ...


Haha yeah f*** that I can't deal with outgoing girls it was interesting while it lasted but such girls are not for me.

The only reason I even said that crap was because I can't attract an introverted girl to save my sorry a** life
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Somewhat? I'm pretty specific with guys. I like em bulky, deep voiced, hairy. Nerdy types. Prolly cause I'm such a nerd lol. With girls I like super girly types and carefree butch girls. Like Natalie dormer and Kirsten Stewart. But I always find myself attracted to people that don't fit my types every once on a while.

My mom is really country and my dads s skinny dork, so thank god no lol.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I like white girls.


----------



## Damon (Oct 27, 2015)

don't have a type. I'm attracted to a lot of different types of dirty girls.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

*1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?*

Looks wise I prefer petite women who look cute. Prefer cute to beautiful. Personality wise, I am looking for someone who is liberal, funny, intelligent, and introverted. Shared interests are important.

*2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?*

I think they are generally compatible with me because I would think women like that prefer someone like them, which I am.

*3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?

*No resemblance whatsoever.


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

1. No type but they usually turn out to be struggling with a some sort of mental disorder, substance abuse, or yay - both.
2. They tend to end badly.
3. I'm white. Most of the women I've dated have been latinas or black. So nope.


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Yep, and they don't exist or they live on the other side of the planet from me.


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

My type is that you have to be an ambitious, nonsmoking Christian with a career, be gainfully employed, and not have a litter of kids with several men. Believe it or not that's hard to find.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

bump


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

RubyTuesday said:


> Three questions:-
> 
> *1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?
> 
> ...


1) No, im totally random in this kind of thing. I've been attracted to very different people, physically and personality-wise.

2) I was compatible with everyone, different aspects with different people... and truly incompatible in other ways.

3) Physically no. But one reminded me of my dad regarding his good traits and it happened to be a strong bond.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

To Quote Rae Srmurd.. " I dont have a type.. I like what I like" 

But I'll clarify anyways. I like all guys, All.. But I feel I venture outside the box ; ) 

I've found myself attracted to Arab, Indian Hispanic men.. From light to dark complexion..doesn't matter..

Idk.. Personality wise I always loved an intelligent man... And found myself gravitating toward them ..i just feel like I could lists to them forever,since they just a wealth of knowledge. 

But I strongly value someone who's patient,kind,considerate and allows me to be myself. 

I dont mind a shy guy,common ground is good..or a socialite..as long as my introversion doesn't pose a problem for him. 

I like ALL guys...just dont be crazy <3


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

*1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?*

Tough question. I do generally know what I want in a partner and I could list a bunch of characteristics I go for beyond the basic "Nice and has a sense of humour", but I don't know if I'm into any specific type of girl. I guess the closest would be that I like "geeky/nerdy" types of girls, as those are the ones I generally have a lot in common with, but then there's so many nerdy girls I've met I couldn't spend five minutes in the same room with without losing faith in humanity, let alone dating them, and there's many girls who have had different interests who've just caught my eye with their general personality. Physically, at this stage, I can say I don't really have a type. My previous/kinda current crush is very different from the type of girl I usually feel attracted to, but holy s***, the first time I looked into those piercing blue eyes of hers, I immediately felt she was the most beautiful girl I'd ever seen

*2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?*

Yes, they are compatible with me, that's the one thing I can say with certainty. In fact that's what I value. I'm not looking for a toxic relationship. For better or worse, if I see something in someone that indicates we won't get along, I immediately recognise it as a problem and a warning sign, whether it be a potential girlfriend or just someone I might befriend.

*3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?*

Hell no.


----------



## Redvision_95 (Aug 29, 2015)

1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?

Yes, They have to be the type of person that works hard to get what they want. Alot of girls in my area expect you to provide for them, to allow them to sit on their rear ends all day with no ambitions and they want you to let them spend your hard earned cash. Ive found the ambitious ones tend to care more about the important things like personality. Im not picky looks wise, but i dont like girls who plaster themselves in make up, are skinny as hell and wear clothes that are extremely revealing. They just have to be real. 

2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?

Yeah, Never had issues getting along with girls that I tend to go after.

3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?

No.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

1. Someone who is honest

2. Positive

3. Kind and understanding

4. Loyal


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

1 *-Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?*

Cutie with a booty

2 *-Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?*

They all have boyfriends (or girlfriends...)

3 -*Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them? *

I like pokemanz!


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm sure I've answered in this thread before for I can't remember.

I do have a certain type but then again that sometimes get thrown out the window when I see certain girls so it isn't set in stone.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

*1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?

*Not physically but when it comes to personality I tend to go for girls that are caring, warm, a bit nerdy, a sense of humor, somewhat independent and not bland. I don't like em loud or too extroverted or vain or cold. 
* 
2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?

*Never had a problem getting along with someone like that.
*
3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?

*I guess somewhat from my mother mostly from her friendly demeanor. Looks wise, no way. I see women that look like relatives and I can't be attracted to them like that no matter how good they are.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

In terms of physical aspect, Men from all races can be attractive. But generally, find myself leaning towards Southern European/Middle Eastern/Southern Asian/Southern American guys. Would prefer someone who is open-minded, preferably an agnostic/atheist. I guess race isn't an issue, but religion could be....that's another whole topic by itself, so I will leave it here.

In terms of personality aspect, I guess someone intelligent, mature, responsible,romantic, kind, logical, caring and honest.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?*

Yes, White women with attitude. Bada** loud extroverts who swear and drink beer or liquor. Mostly brunettes.

*2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?*
I've had trouble getting to find one who likes me. I've only found one in my whole life and I blew it because of my SA.

*
3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?*

People tell me that my type has similarities to my mother, who I hate because she's a narcissistic low-life who abused me so badly I couldn't make eye contact with anyone until I was in fourth grade.

I think, though maybe I'm wrong, that I'm able to see signs of a narcissistic violently vindictive personality and these types of women turn me off because they remind me of my mom. These people tend to have few friends because they scare them off with their negativity. In fact I have a female friend like this and I lost my romantic attraction for her when I saw her act this way. She's still a good friend though, because she calls s**t when she sees it.

The kind of woman I like generally have a good balanced social group and social support and happens to be ambitious, charismatic, and self-confident in being a leader.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

> *1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?*


 Dark hair, fair skin, lean.
* 



2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?

Click to expand...

 *I don't find anybody particularly compatible. It's more a matter of how tolerable a series of situations are, and whether or not you want more of that. 
* 



3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?

Click to expand...

 *No. If someone were romantically interested in me and they reminded me of a family member, the odds aren't in their favor.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

*1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?*

Nope. There are certain traits though that I like. I guess it's a balance of those, but can't really be sure who I will go for. Being kind, being intelligent enough, those are all good traits. But I quite like women with a cynical / questioning / critical side. Visually speaking, no type there.

*2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?*

The traits I go for would mean I _had_ to get along with them. That is, if we didn't get along I wouldn't find them attractive at all, I think.

*3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?*

Well I like women to look like my dad in his prime (he had a powerful moustache) but other than that no.


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

My preference always seem to like me back. The girls that have looked and smiled/stared at me have all been my type. Of course I didn't approach. **** my ****ing life.


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind (May 26, 2014)

Generally speaking, I am a misanthrope. I can get along with very few people. I do like dogs though. So I suppose my type would a super intelligent dog. Like scooby doo.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm supposed to be working, but anyway,

*1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?*

People who are exceptional in some way. Exceptionally witty, or intelligent, or 'wise', or talented. They don't have to be exceptional in more than one way, though. They just have to have one trait that really impresses me. Looks, money, and status don't impress me at all. I'm interested in people who can express something that's deeply personal and original.

*2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?*

Compatible as friends, but not romantically, since I'm not compatible with anyone in that area.

*3 -Do they bear any resemblance to a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?*

No. They're the opposite of people in my family, who excel at not excelling. I think I've always been looking for something I _can't_ find in my family. A reason to believe that not everyone is as hopelessly and thoroughly damaged as the people in my family.


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

*1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?
*Physically - generally prefer more feminine features on both males and females, shorter, smaller build, narrow rather than broad facial features, etc. But it's not a dealbreaker if they don't have those features

Socially - someone calm and easy to get along with, someone who finds quiet moments peaceful rather than awkward, open to new ideas and experiences, not many hang-ups. Someone who would be a close friend if they weren't a partner 
* 
2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?

*I get along with them, but not all my partners have been like that
* 
3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?

*not at all


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

*1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?*

I'd say I have a thing for extreme personalities, either grumpy misanthropes at one end or relentlessly cheery upbeat girls at the other, people in the middle just seem boring by comparison. Aesthetically I have a real weakness for cute noses, and pretty faces in general. I'd say I'm more drawn to faces than body type (although yes, obesity is a turn of). I've fancied girls with both small and large breasts, I've fancied tall and short girls, I've fancied girls with curves and girls without, I've fancied full bodied girls and slender girls. I've mostly fancied brunettes, although the girl who drove me here is a total ginger fox...

*2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?*

Don't know, never got far enough  I'd probably get along better with a misanthrope, but I'd be worried we'd just reinforce each others negative traits, and I have a hard time imagining that one of those super cheery girls would be interested in being with me, feels like it would be a constant battle against my insecurities...

*3 -Do they bear any resemblance to a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?*

Nope, not once, not ever.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

I like alternative styles, short scene hair, tattoos and piercings, pale and thin. I like very strong, independent personalities, girls who seem confident and competent. That's not like anyone in my family, and it's not like me either.


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

*1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?*
Mmm, certain gelatinous properties, frequently wet, quite submissive. I don't like it when they have a backbone.

*2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?*
Yes, communication is often an issue. Distance has been a problem in the past, and they normally don't like coming out of their safe space.

*3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?*
Well, none of my family members are invertebrates so, I guess not. I also don't eat my family members so things are pretty different in that regard.


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

Carolyne said:


> I like alternative styles, short scene hair, tattoos and piercings, pale and thin. I like very strong, independent personalities, girls who seem confident and competent. That's not like anyone in my family, and it's not like me either.


Sounds like you're into suicide girls:wink

I get where you're coming from about fancying independent personalities, do u wonder if you kinda want to live vicariously through them?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Bored. Just going to copy the template I've seen other people using. Probably posted in here before in less detail.

*1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?
*
I'll just write what I find attractive I guess. It's fairly exhaustive there are some stuff I left out because it becomes too sexual. I haven't bothered posting in a thread like this in ages, so just daydreaming. This isn't necessarily what I literally 'go after'

Physically I usually like people with pretty feminine features. I like short and tall guys, tall guys because they tend to be very slim and also have long legs, I also like deep voices, short guys because they have cuter higher pitched voices usually but if they have a low pitched voice it's still nice and I like it when guys are shorter than other people and cute looking. This is irrespective of personality type. I like long hair a lot I suppose an ideal would be around shoulder length but longer hair can be very attractive, and sometimes guys can look good with hair shorter than that. I like guys with long fingers. Guys who wear makeup, guys who wear glasses sometimes. Guys who kinda look like pixies in terms of body type + facial structure (it makes sense in my head,) Asiatic eye shape, high cheekbones, pretty eyes, dark eyes, light eyes, dark hair, certain eyebrows, certain clothing styles (guys who crossdress or wear some feminine things, gothic clothing, alternative fashion, suit jackets sometimes, hoodies - they look so cute.)

other things: I like guys with slightly feminine body language, slightly masculine body language, guys who are creative, similar level of intelligence (so we can talk about stuff,) guys who have geeky interests, people who like music, guys with stereotypical feminine interests, likes cute animals, sexually submissive guys, sexually dominant guys, guys who are generally very confident/dominant but sexually submissive (doubt I'd want to date a guy like that just a sexual fantasy,) clumsyness, being a little socially awkward, introverts, humble (not low self esteem,) stoicism, a bit shy, similar sense of humour, eccentric, unconventional (now I'm just using synonyms for the same kinda thing lmao,) people who stand up for what they believe in. I find quirky facial expressions attractive sometimes too. I like when guys play with things with their fingers/hands.

(there's a wide array of personality traits I find attractive for different reasons tbh, I have more niche interests when it comes to looks.)

Sometimes I'm attracted to women as well, but in a much less intense way usually. I just wrote the above based on guys though, I think most traits overlap tbf anyway..

*2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?
*
Hmm, I don't have that much irl experience, yes sometimes in different ways. People aren't usually attracted to me, if I'm attracted to them though lol. I came across a guy in real life who was behaviourally very much what I wanted and seemed kind of interested (but I think it was just desperation/loneliness,) but he was a little too full of himself at times (turn off,) and tried to encourage me to be more feminine -sigh-

It's great when someone sees you as a work in progress/their personal project :')

*3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?*

I honestly don't think so for the most part. In some ways similar to me though (and in other ways not.)


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

*1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type?*

When I was younger, I always crushed on those really skinny emo/scene guys with all their hair in their face. :blush I'm not sure if it had something with alot of them being very feminine or androgynous-looking, but that's still one of the only looks I find myself instantly being drawn to, the "pretty boys". Although I also find tall, lanky guys with glasses very cute and handsome. I've never been interested in overly-masculine guys with too much muscle or voices too deep, although I do like older guys. I just prefer guys who are thinner and with higher-pitched voices, for some reason.

I'm not sure why, but I'm attracted to the idea of really extroverted guys with a big sense of humor, as well. Someone that just loves to clown around all the time or make snarky comments and puns.. Maybe not someone to always do crazy things with, but that can make you laugh on any occasion. It's probably because I'm a big lover of comedians, but I think I could also just really hope to brighten up my days more with someone in contrast to my depressing self. I guess opposites do attract...lol.

My type in girls has *always* been glasses. Long, black hair and glasses. That was my ex and I was so deep in, that every single other girl I saw with glasses and black hair made me think of her. If they have a very mysterious and intelligent personality that's even better...like Alex Voss. lol

Until sophomore year, I think I also started getting attracted to ***** a little more. I didn't think I was ever attracted to them before, but there was one of my classmates in English that I had started crushing on in the beginning of the year.

*2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them?*

Well, I wouldn't think anyone would be compatible with me, knowing myself but I don't have much experience either. If they're intelligent enough to hold the profound philosophical conversations I seek out then I think we definitely will. I've had the most trouble getting along with people that are complete jerks because it turns into a verbal onslaught, so if they're kind and understanding then we should be fine.

*3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?*

I sure hope not, that would be horrible. :shock If anything, I think my family has clearly shown me what type I would want to stay away from the most. That would be the most arrogant, unsympathetic and passive-aggressive type possible.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

*1 -Do you find yourself tending to go after one specific type? * I usually like petite girls (5 ft 3 and under) with cute faces. Curvy is fine, but I prefer slim. I dont like obese girls. Bonus if she has red hair! <3

But i'm okay with dating girls who are a little taller and curvy. It's just that i'm much more to be physically attracted to you if you're short and slim and cute.

*2 -Do you think that they are compatible with you, or have you had difficulties getting along with them? * It really all depends, I like friendly girls above all else. I really appreciate kindness and a good heart.

*3 -Do they bare any resemblance with a member of your immediate family, and/or the sort of relationship that you had/have with them?* My sister and my grandmother on my moms side. They both resemble girls I could be attracted to. But I definitely would not date my sister!


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't go after anyone, but I definitely find that skinny girls wearing yoga pants definitely leave me in a better mood...
Emo style is definitely hot, but it's just a style, anyone can pull it off if they know how, so I go by important defining features, like face bone structure. I like mostly smooth faces.

By personality, I'd have to say I get along with women who are too easygoing to get offended by a terrible joke. (I'm about to post one soon) I am not totally sure how, but I have a casual scientific critical style of conversation that irritates most people, especially women! So, yeah, that's extremely important. I don't know a lot of women like that at all, to be honest. Maybe 3 in real life, but it's easier to tolerate me online... not that that has ever helped! haha

No, my family was very rough on me, very mean and abusive, so I tend to be revolted by anyone who even slightly resembles any one of them.
Although, my sister did pick a husband who has a bunch of similar characteristics to how I was when we were growing up. I was shorter than her, and scrawny. I'm not sure why she picked a guy who resembled me as a kid. I have a bunch of innate nurturing instincts, but other than that, I feel that I messed her up pretty bad growing up.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

AffinityWing said:


> My type in girls has *always* been glasses. Long, black hair and glasses. That was my ex and I was so deep in, that every single other girl I saw with glasses and black hair made me think of her. If they have a very mysterious and intelligent personality that's even better...like Alex Voss. lol
> 
> Until sophomore year, I think I also started getting attracted to ***** a little more. I didn't think I was ever attracted to them before, but there was one of my classmates in English that I had started crushing on in the beginning of the year.


Wow I think it's really impressive that you're openly bisexual at your age and already have dated girls. I can't imagine doing that in high school, no one in my high school was openly gay or bi and no one had ever dated someone of the same sex. I guess it's a different generation but still, that comes across as really brave to me. Did your classmates say anything?


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Carolyne said:


> Wow I think it's really impressive that you're openly bisexual at your age and already have dated girls. I can't imagine doing that in high school, no one in my high school was openly gay or bi and no one had ever dated someone of the same sex. I guess it's a different generation but still, that comes across as really brave to me. Did your classmates say anything?


I'm not really open at all, just to my one friend who's bi. I'm actually pan though, sorry for any misconception. There have been very open kids I've had in some classes, it surprised me as well. No one seemed to judge or mess with them whatsoever, although I think that may have also because they were very loud "doesn't take crap from anyone" types. I don't think I could ever be so out like that, I'm sure being already so weak and timid that would make me an instant target.

My family is pretty homophobic too, they're of the belief that I must've become interested in girls just because of "the people I hang around with" and that this generation has just started trending it. (Although I do believe a "certain" group of young people have.. :|)

I believe I even saw one girl looking at a photo of her and kissing another girl on the way too class. I've heard somewhere apparently there's some unspoken rule among teens that being "homophobic isn't cool", too. The progression really is alot. Although of course my home country was much more homophobic, so my ex and I were literally wandering around the city when we met irl for the first time, looking for somewhere private just to kiss. lol


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

AffinityWing said:


> I'm not really open at all, just to my one friend who's bi. I'm actually pan though, sorry for any misconception. There have been very open kids I've had in some classes, it surprised me as well. No one seemed to judge or mess with them whatsoever, although I think that may have also because they were very loud "doesn't take crap from anyone" types. I don't think I could ever be so out like that, I'm sure being already so weak and timid that would make me an instant target.
> 
> My family is pretty homophobic too, they're of the belief that I must've become interested in girls just because of "the people I hang around with" and that this generation has just started trending it. (Although I do believe a "certain" group of young people have.. :|)
> 
> I believe I even saw one girl looking at a photo of her and kissing another girl on the way too class. I've heard somewhere apparently there's some unspoken rule among teens that being "homophobic isn't cool", too. The progression really is alot. Although of course my home country was much more homophobic, so my ex and I were literally wandering around the city when we met irl for the first time, looking for somewhere private just to kiss. lol


I still think that's really impressive and brave though. I feel like such a loser compared to you, that I'm 9 years older and still too afraid to tell my parents.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Carolyne said:


> I still think that's really impressive and brave though. I feel like such a loser compared to you, that I'm 9 years older and still too afraid to tell my parents.


Well, when you're older and independent you're not as obligated as us young ones at least. lol Although I never felt such an absolute dramatic need to tell my family either, since I was never one with more than one or two friends, much less relationships. Nothing would've ever really happened for me to be suspected. That, and my family isn't one where we tell always everything to eachother that much...


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

AffinityWing said:


> Well, when you're older and independent you're not as obligated as us young ones at least. lol Although I never felt such an absolute dramatic need to tell my family either, since I was never one with more than one or two friends, much less relationships. Nothing would've ever really happened for me to be suspected. That, and my family isn't one where we tell always everything to eachother that much..


Alright, well I'm sorry you have to deal with a homophobic family who doubt you like that. If you ever want to talk to anyone about anything feel free to send me a message or use the chat bar, I think you're cool and I'd love to talk to you


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Carolyne said:


> Alright, well I'm sorry you have to deal with a homophobic family who doubt you like that. If you ever want to talk to anyone about anything feel free to send me a message or use the chat bar, I think you're cool and I'd love to talk to you


Yeah, the few small times I've tried telling them I'm interested in more than guys I've just been laughed at and criticized harshly. ffs It's never gone well so I think I've settled know for never trying again, or at least not unless I move out. 
I'm bad at exchanging messages, but sure..I wouldn't mind sometime. :hs


----------



## SomeTosser (Oct 30, 2016)

I like really fat chicks. Preferably with 6 or more chins.


----------



## Calix64 (May 22, 2014)

I prefer women with light/white skin particularly mixed race light skinned Latinas and White Latinas as well as White women in general. I don't care about hair color but I do prefer straight hair. I love both the blonde with blue/green eyes as well as the snow white typical white skin, brown eyes and black straight hair look.


----------



## Wolfology (Nov 14, 2016)

I don’t have very high standards, but I do have a type - the androgynous tomboy. Women with short hair and boyish clothing turn my head. Of course, personality and compatibility is much more important.

I don't think these types of girls are very compatible with me, as they seem to be lesbians or incredibly socially active (story of my life).

There is nobody in my family who could compare


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm flexible, but my ideal is an educated lady with long dirty blond hair and with strong masochistic desires. In the BDSM world this is known as a "pain ****" -- and it's a great honor, not an insult.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

1. I tend to go after short, long hair, slim, cute girls. If you want me to narrow it down to just one type, that's who I'm usually fixated on.

2. I find that those types of girls clash with me ten times out of tem. They never like my sense of humor, and I can tell they hate my guts. I get the feeling that my sheer existence disgusts them. As for my impression of them, I always find them boring. Maybe it's just the ones I find, but they're all just dull and love talking nonstop about their abusive ex-boyfriends. None of them are belting out one-liners or telling captivating stories.

3. No. Not at all, actually.


----------



## Gold Skies (Nov 22, 2016)

I don't think I ever had a type before I met my partner, but he is definitely my ideal. He is very small for a man and not particularly masculine at all, and blond with blue eyes. I was never that interested in guys before but I always thought the blond ones looked nice.
I only dated women for the longest time and there was no specific pattern in their looks that coincided enough to say I had a type.


----------



## MaggieRose (Nov 30, 2016)

I used to, but I think it was just rebellion. Haha.

I recently fell in love with someone much, much younger than me, which I did not expect to happen. He had a crush on me first, so I wasn't being cougar-ish. In fact, I tried to avoid him for six months. He is a skinny, nerdy, intense guy with SA, the complete opposite of an alpha male, very dry sense of humour, wiser than I am, and I adore him.


----------

